# Nomadio sensor connection problems



## savage 14 (Aug 18, 2005)

hello, i have a nomadio sensor and am racing 4 cell carpet oval, i love the radio and have had very few problems untill the other night. I couldnt keep my connection. the car will connect and then randomly will loose signal and may come right back or may have to turn the car off and back on. i made sure my antenna wasnt touching anything, i tried rebinding and recalibrating with no luck, can anyone help me, or have the same problem? Thanks sav.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Might try another receiver and see if that helps.


----------



## ETOWNE (Apr 16, 2006)

savage 14 said:


> hello, i have a nomadio sensor and am racing 4 cell carpet oval, i love the radio and have had very few problems untill the other night. I couldnt keep my connection. the car will connect and then randomly will loose signal and may come right back or may have to turn the car off and back on. i made sure my antenna wasnt touching anything, i tried rebinding and recalibrating with no luck, can anyone help me, or have the same problem? Thanks sav.


I had the same problem about a month ago.Ther is a capacitor for 4-cell racing and programing for it.You need to call Nomadio and talk to Scott lenz in customer service.I went thru this whole thing.The capacitor helps.The fix was to keep the whole antenna as high as possible off the chassis. Any other questions on this,I will be glad to help.Just shoot instant message. :wave:


----------



## savage 14 (Aug 18, 2005)

Hello again, 
I baught a capacitor and installed it, I have a new reciver and ran it without any extra sensors installed hoping to get a run that could have minimal problems, however I still cannot keep my connection. Is there anyone out there that has run a 4 cell pan car and had a problem like this? Is it a common problem or not, if it is then i might have to sell the radio and try a new brand or else see if nomadio can warrenty the radio i have now. My radio is only been used about 6 months and i have had this problem almost since new. the radio has never been droped or even hit. Can someone help me with what i should do. 
Thanks Kyle Tucker


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

I've had a problem like this too. I run 4 cell pancars. Except I have a Spektrum DX3.0 radio. The problem is very intermittent. Sometimes the radio will lose contact. Sometimes it may just glitch. Sometimes it works great. I've changed [3 different] receivers, servos, speed controllers. Every possible combination. I've sent my transmitter back to Horizon - Nothing wrong with it. 

Not sure what the deal is yet.


----------



## savage 14 (Aug 18, 2005)

oval- that is exact same problem i am having, maybe theres somthing with the spectrum systems?


----------



## jerrit1 (Mar 24, 2002)

...and the same exact issue im having with an M8, spektrum (non-pro) RX....I tried 2 different modules and 2 different RX.


----------



## savage 14 (Aug 18, 2005)

Has anyone found a fix for this problem??


----------

